# newbie question: wiper blade



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

I need to change the wiper blade for my 1997 maxima. But there is no where in the manual talking about the size of blade, neither in Hynes book. I went to walmart and there are bunch of different wiper blade. But none of them saying what car it is suit for. 
So I had to come here for help. Thanks a lot!


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

grab a tape measure(sp?).


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

you mean measure the size? 
there's no standard size?


minute rice sentra said:


> grab a tape measure(sp?).


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

um, if you dont have a tape measure... you could just pop them off and take them inside to compare sizes.

-Corey


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

sinepi said:


> you mean measure the size?
> there's no standard size?


Yeah measure how long it is, and check to see if your drivers side is a different size than the pass. side wiper. Half the time they're not even the same size due to the area they have to clean on the windshield.


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

seems to be the only way. thanks.  



lawabidn said:


> um, if you dont have a tape measure... you could just pop them off and take them inside to compare sizes.
> 
> -Corey


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

woo. different size? faint!!
thanks.



minute rice sentra said:


> Yeah measure how long it is, and check to see if your drivers side is a different size than the pass. side wiper. Half the time they're not even the same size due to the area they have to clean on the windshield.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

they don't have a cross refrence book? or that little computer thing? it's not just how long they are, there are a couple ways of fixing them to the arms.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Most every auto store has a computer where you type in ur car and they give u specs. Go Bosch or Piaa!


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

i asked their manager. they said no such kind of caterlog book. 



B11sleeper said:


> they don't have a cross refrence book? or that little computer thing? it's not just how long they are, there are a couple ways of fixing them to the arms.


----------



## sinepi (Mar 30, 2004)

does bosch or piaa have local stores?



NickZac said:


> Most every auto store has a computer where you type in ur car and they give u specs. Go Bosch or Piaa!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

sinepi said:


> does bosch or piaa have local stores?


They sell Bosch at Pep Boys, I have em on my 02 SE-R and I'm happy with them. I'm sure PIAA is sold by many a local dealers too.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

don't spend terribly much on wiper blades, they last about a year no matter who makes em.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

B11sleeper said:


> don't spend terribly much on wiper blades, they last about a year no matter who makes em.


Yep, I work at the dealer and I get the cheapest I can find.... 6-8 months and they are crap no matter what brand you get

-corey


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

if you go to an autozone they will tell you the size.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lawabidn said:


> Yep, I work at the dealer and I get the cheapest I can find.... 6-8 months and they are crap no matter what brand you get


Tho Bosch I have make a significant improvement over the stock wipers. Bosch is also only about a dollar or so more than the "value" brands.


----------



## JPMax (May 3, 2004)

Driver side is 22 inches. Passenger side is 20"


----------

